# FYI FreeBSD install on MSI U130 netbook and acpi



## cjt316 (Sep 29, 2010)

FYI Installing FreeBSD on an MSI U130 netbook

Installing 8.1-Release i386 must be done in safe mode then acpi and apic need to be disabled in /boot/loader.conf
eg.

```
hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
hint.apic.0.disabled="1"
```

As of Wed Sep 22 06:10:22 2010 UTC the above appears to be fixed for 9.0-CURRENT due to update of src/sys/dev/acpica

Waiting for next snapshot to test 9.0-CURRENT i386 & amd64 distributions


----------



## cjt316 (Oct 19, 2010)

FreeBSD-8.1-STABLE-201010-amd64 now installs & runs on the MSI U130 netbook.

Used memstick image.


----------

